# Lyft short film with Christophe Beck.



## Jon K (Jul 30, 2018)

So this is one amazing marketing strategy. The short film is great and it has a soundtrack by the amazing Christophe Beck which ads a ton of emotional impact to the film, check it out it actually gets a little emotional lol. They did a great job on this.


----------

